# Interesting series of articles in the National Post



## paffomaybe (27 Apr 2011)

Illustrated beautifully... tells a story.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/04/18/kandahar-journal-canadian-air-part-two/

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/04/18/kandahar-journal-road-trip/

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/04/20/kandahar-journal-like-a-regular-meeting-almost/

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/04/22/kandahar-journal-the-combat-outpost-patrol/

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/04/25/kandahar-journal-house-by-house/

Example:


----------



## WonderGirl (27 Apr 2011)

Thanks for posting. I really enjoy these.


----------



## mavericknm (18 Jul 2011)

Great stories. Great sketches.

One great quote.

The Canadians are responsible for the area one kilometer either side of the roadway and 500-metres off the end. They patrol regularly looking for contacts.  ;D


----------

